# Tire Recall?



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Someone posted a thread recently about Keystone authorizing the reps
to replace their milestar tires.
Has anyone done this yet?
Did Keystone offer some cash/credit towards new ones or just replace the milestars
with another inferior brand.

I have the milestars and after 2 short trips out I want to replace them.
They are already showing tiny cracks and I would like to put better ones on.

Can 15'' tires be put on a 21rs without doing the axle flip?
Is there a selection of good 14'' inch tires?
What brand/rating is best

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Ed,
No offical Government recall on these tires. You may want to do a search on "Milestar" there are multiple threads and posts with how Milestar and Keystone have handled individual cases.

IMHO -the Maxxis tire is the best option out there that is readily available in most areas. They have multiple 14" sizes 205 and 215. These tires are available from any Discount Tire Center -if not in stock they can order. Radials can be ordered directly from Maxxis online. Radials have lower rolling resistence thius a little lower heat build up during operation.

Map Guy


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

That was me that posted that Keystone is recalling those tires. My local Keystone authorized service center talked to Keystone after I did and had an authorization to replace the Milestars within 3 minutes which I might add...was much to their surprise. They only sell bigger Keystones so they never mess with the crummy 14" tires they put on Outbacks. My claim has been processed I think but I have yet to receive any new tires.

-CC


----------

